# Makita 9227CB Rotary Polisher



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a Makita 9227CB Rotary Polisher, as I have been using my PC for years now.....

But quick question, can you still use spot pads on the Makita, or would it be too strong...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Works fine, just adjust it with the rpm and pressure. But you have to buy smaller backingplates 3". Or you don´t have to buy a 3" plate but I would.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ive not seen a smaller backing plate for the rotary. Where do you get them from?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Myself and a number of the traders on here carry them .


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought a 3.5' bp for mine but be aware that they will genarate heat alot more quicker.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amos said:


> or would it be too strong...


It's the other way round.
Smaller pads on a rotary are LESS aggressive.
We already had that discussion some time ago.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Mike_001 said:


> It's the other way round.
> Smaller pads on a rotary are LESS aggressive.
> We already had that discussion some time ago.


Being a smaller pad i would av thought it would build up heat quicker due to working a smaller diameter which would increase the risk of burning through.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Scud said:


> Being a smaller pad i would av thought it would build up heat quicker due to working a smaller diameter


That is true for let's say a PC or UDM.
On a rotary with a small pad you have less circumferential speed because of the smaller diameter = less heat and less cut.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Larger pads have a higher speed wich means more cut


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I will stick with my thoughts then, dont get me wrong you guys are probally right but it dont seem right to me.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Scud said:


> I will stick with my thoughts then, dont get me wrong you guys are probally right but it dont seem right to me.


I'm probably wrong too. I've never used a rotory but we seem to be applying a different set of rules here. Surely the smaller pad is concentrating more pressure to a smaller area and hence more heat produced as in the orbital. Why are we applying a different set of rules here.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

If it wasn't against all safety rules I'd recommend you to do a little test:
Put a 6.5" polishing pad on your Makita and turn it on at low rpm's (600 is enough).
Touch the pad with one finger near the center and move slowly towards the outer edge. See what happens.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> If it wasn't against all safety rules I'd recommend you to do a little test:
> Put a 6.5" polishing pad on your Makita and turn it on at low rpm's (600 is enough).
> Touch the pad with one finger near the center and move slowly towards the outer edge. See what happens.


I understand that. I think I get it now. Is it because the orbital is not a forced rotation.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Where's Dave KG when you need him?!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'm probably wrong too. I've never used a rotory but we seem to be applying a different set of rules here. Surely the smaller pad is concentrating more pressure to a smaller area and hence more heat produced as in the orbital. Why are we applying a different set of rules here.


Thats exactly what i thought, because the smaller pad travels 360 degrees quicker than a 6' pad and being rotarted instead of orbital would generate more heat quicker


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Scud said:


> Thats exactly what i thought, because the smaller pad travels 360 degrees quicker than a 6' pad


And that is exactly what it DOESN'T.
The outer edge of a 6" pad moves faster than that of a 3" pad.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep. It's physics. A smaller pad on the PC with have more cutting power than a smaller pad on the rotary. A 8 inch pad on the rotary will have more cut than a 6 incher too. This is why it's wise to learn and maybe stary with a 6 inch pad while learning the rotary. Lots of control and more safety with the 6's.

They tell me that the PC is a whole different animal with a 4 inch pad too. Tons more cut but less area covered.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> That is true for let's say a PC or UDM.
> On a rotary with a small pad you have less circumferential speed because of the smaller diameter = less heat and less cut.


I'll agree with that....it takes alot longer with the same density of pad to achieve the same level of cut on bumpers etc. One advantage in close areas is you dont end up ripping the edge of the hard pads apart because they are more precise and controllable in awkward shaped areas.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

so basically what we are saying is, use the makita on a larger area and if u have a pc, use it on the spot areas...??

Looking to get a makita myself so I think thats what ill do to safe hastle


----------



## gortreck (Oct 3, 2010)

For a good analogy of how the larger the pad the faster its travelling i thought the below.

If you took the circumference of a 4" pad and lay it down in a line, that line would be 12.56 inches long. That is how far in distance the edge of that pad has travelled to complete 1 revolution.
Now multiply that up by 600 for a 600RPM speed you come out at 7,536 inches travelled by the edge of that pad to maintain that speed.

Now take the circumference of the 6" pad, that layed down in a straight line would equate to 18.84 inches long. That is the distance travelled by that pad to complete one revolution.
Again, multiply this by 600 for a 600RPM speed you come out at 11,304 inches travelled by the edge of that pad.

That is a difference of 3,768 inches travelled in the same amount of time (one minute). If you divide that by 60 you get the inches travelled per second extra and that comes out at 62.8. 

So a 6 inch pad will travel a total of 62.8 inches more per second than a 4 inch pad at the edge of the pad. Thats almost 6ft extra 

Sorry for the boring maths, but that was the simplest way i could explain 

Thanks
Tony


----------

